# Speakers/home theatre  for 10k



## abhisek_bsws (Feb 26, 2011)

Hi guys, need some help .  I want to buy a good 5.1 speakers/home theater system . Max budget 10k. though may stretch to 12 k , not more than that. The system should have connectivity options for computers, dvd players ,consoles and LCD TVs.


----------



## abhisek_bsws (Mar 5, 2011)

Guys, I want to have a F&D F6000 5.1 ... how is this speakers ?? feedback from some users of it ??


----------



## JackFarrell51 (May 17, 2011)

Look for any LG hometheatre system review as LG HT305SU or VOX 10000 watts home theater system. It has great and enhanced X-Bass and zero noise.


----------

